
Ask HN: What is your preferred way to shop laptops? - cdvonstinkpot
When I do a desktop build I like using PCPartpicker, but their laptop picking tool leaves much to be desired.<p>The best I&#x27;ve found to help spec a laptop is NewEgg&#x27;s &quot;Power Search&quot; checkboxes.<p>I find both Amazon &amp; Google Shopping to be about the worst to have to use- which is a shame, since I imagine these 2 would have the best selection to pull from.
======
kahrkunne
Personally I only buy second hand business laptops from eBay. ThinkPads
specifically - they're insanely sturdy, have good keyboards, and they're a
bargain second hand. I managed to get a x201 for $100, which was a steal even
with $70 cross-continental shipping

~~~
wprapido
i love thinkpads. just avoid buying machines with dedicated GPUs as they tend
to fail. my W520 with a dedicated nvidia works like a charm, but i had
numerous other thinkpads with a dedicated GPU fail

------
fanzhang
The reviews on wirecutter work pretty well for me.

They have a number of affiliate ads, but in the overall balance, if you want
to make a decision in 1 hour or less it's a pretty good source that I use.

------
ericzawo
Word of mouth has served me well, but you absolutely have to get your hands on
a laptop you're eyeing, if only to test things like overall feel, keyboard,
etc. No matter how much you read up on a machine, it doesn't compare to
getting a feel in the flesh :)

Otherwise there are innumerable reputable sources for info on the internet --
wirecutter, HN, MobileTechReview just to name a few. Good luck!

------
grawlinson
I have a hardware/software checklist that I won't compromise on. I have a more
complete list at home, but off the top of my head:

* No adaptive brightness on displays (or at least the ability to disable this abomination)

* Only Atheros/Intel communications chips

* Ability to completely disable Secure Boot, or any other UEFI/BIOS bullshit

* Standard keyboard layout without any custom/missing keys

------
wprapido
ebay works fine for me. checking local classifieds (craigslist, gumtree, olx,
...) is very fruitful too. word of mouth brought some beautiful devices to me

as for reviews. wirecutter, notebookreview, pcworld, ... trying a machine
myself out before purchase is a must. recommendations from people i trust rank
pretty high as well

